# Mulberry (baby) burls/figured mulberry



## Daren (Dec 6, 2011)

The discussion of how some woods (mulberry, osage...) change color drastically with age/UV exposure has been brought up. This wood was bright yellow when milled. I thought I would show a neat little piece of wood as it relates to color and figure.
I milled this burled mulberry some time back. It had some very large burls...and some babies just forming that show as figure in the wood. These pictures show the babies. I like this piece because it is so thin (1/2'') but it is clearly sapwood on one side and heartwood on the other. And how the burls are heartwood and pushing through the sap as seen in the side shot.


----------



## phinds (Dec 6, 2011)

Neat, Daren. I haven't seen that before (the burls I mean; I've got lots of sad examples of mulberry fading in my bowls)


----------

